# Εκδήλωση για τον εορτασμό της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης, 1/10/2016, 6:15 στο Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών



## diceman (Sep 29, 2016)

Στο πλαίσιο των εορτασμών της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης, η meta|φραση διοργανώνει εκδήλωση στο αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών (Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου 48), το Σάββατο 1 Οκτωβρίου 2016. Η εκδήλωση απευθύνεται σε μεταφραστές, επιμελητές και διορθωτές, υποτιτλιστές, διερμηνείς, γλωσσολόγους, φιλολόγους, καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών, εκπαιδευόμενους μεταφραστές και φοιτητές.

Την εκδήλωση θα ανοίξει με τον χαιρετισμό του ο πρόεδρος του νεοσύστατου Δ.Σ. της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Μεταφραστών, κ. Φώτης Φωτόπουλος.

Η εκδήλωση θα συνεχιστεί με μια συζήτηση με θέμα «Γκρεμίζοντας τον Πύργο της Βαβέλ: Η μηχανική μετάφραση και το γλωσσικό φράγμα». Ο κ. Στέλιος Πιπερίδης, υπεύθυνος του Τμήματος Επεξεργασίας Φυσικής Γλώσσας και Εξαγωγής Γνώσης του Ινστιτούτου Επεξεργασίας Λόγου, και ο κ. Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης, Διευθυντής Σπουδών του Κέντρου Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών meta|φραση, θα συζητήσουν για την πρόοδο της Μηχανικής Μετάφρασης και τις επιπτώσεις της στη μεταφραστική διαδικασία, την εκπαίδευση μεταφραστών και το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή και θα διερευνήσουν αν θα ξεπεράσει στο εγγύς μέλλον η μηχανική μετάφραση το γλωσσικό φράγμα, καθιστώντας περιττούς τους μεταφραστές.

Η εκδήλωση θα κλείσει με μια στρογγυλή τράπεζα με θέμα «Μετάφραση και δημιουργικότητα: Έννοιες ασύμβατες;» Στη συζήτηση θα συμμετάσχουν:

Η κα. Χαρά Γιαννακοπούλου (βραβευμένη συγγραφέας και μεταφράστρια παιδικής και εφηβικής λογοτεχνίας).
Ο κ. Αβραάμ Κάουα (βραβευμένος σεναριογράφος και μεταφραστής κόμικς).
Ο κ. Γιώργος Κεντρωτής (βραβευμένος μεταφραστής ποίησης και Αναπληρωτής Πρόεδρος του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου).
Η κα. Χριστίνα Μπάμπου-Παγκουρέλη (βραβευμένη μεταφράστρια θεατρικών έργων).


Οι συμμετέχοντες θα συζητήσουν για τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνονται τη δημιουργικότητα στη μετάφραση της παιδικής λογοτεχνίας, των κόμικς, της ποίησης και των θεατρικών έργων και, αναφερόμενοι σε συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, θα διερευνήσουν την ύπαρξή της ή μη στη μεταφραστική πρακτική στα συγκεκριμένα λογοτεχνικά είδη. Τη συζήτηση θα συντονίσει η Διευθύντρια Σπουδών του Κέντρου Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών meta|φραση, κα. Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου.

Στο τέλος κάθε συζήτησης, οι ομιλητές θα απαντήσουν και σε ερωτήματα του κοινού.

Το πρόγραμμα της εκδήλωσης έχει ως εξής:

6:30 - 6:45 Χαιρετισμός για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2016 από τον πρόεδρο της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Μεταφραστών, κ. Φώτη Φωτόπουλο.
6:50 - 7:30 «Γκρεμίζοντας τον Πύργο της Βαβέλ: Η μηχανική μετάφραση και το γλωσσικό φράγμα», Στέλιος Πιπερίδης και Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης.
7:30 - 7:45 Ερωτήσεις από το κοινό.
7:50 - 9:00 «Μετάφραση και δημιουργικότητα: Έννοιες ασύμβατες;» Χαρά Γιαννακοπούλου, Αβραάμ Κάουα, Γιώργος Κεντρωτής, Χριστίνα Μπάμπου-Παγκουρέλη και Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου.
9:00 - 9:20 Ερωτήσεις από το κοινό.
9:20 - 9:30 Κληρώσεις και λήξη της εκδήλωσης.

Χορηγός της εκδήλωσης θα είναι η SDL, μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών στον κόσμο και μητρική εταιρεία του πιο δημοφιλούς προγράμματος μεταφραστικού περιβάλλοντος στον κόσμο, του SDL Trados Studio, καθώς και η αντιπρόσωπός της στην Ελλάδα, ORCO Α.Ε. Κατά τη διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης, θα γίνει κλήρωση για 2 θέσεις στα σεμινάρια Υποτιτλισμού της σχολής μας και 2 άδειες του SDL Trados Studio Freelance Plus 2015.


----------



## diceman (Sep 29, 2016)

Φίλοι Λεξιλόγοι, σας περιμένουμε!


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά στους μεταφραστές, τους Στράτους και τους δυτικογεννημένους Ιερώνυμους. Ο Jerome K. Jerome πέθανε πριν από 90 χρόνια...


----------

